# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Dụng cụ set zero trục Z

## hoangson

Bác nào lần trước bán dụng cụ set zero trục Z như trong ảnh thì để lại cho em 1 cái nhỉ, em tìm mãi không ra. 
Liên hệ zalo/phone: 0986319026
Thanks!

----------


## thang1402

Cái này trên shopee có bán nek bác 150k https://shopee.vn/hns1979/1351748987

----------

hoangson

----------

